# Critique this doe?¿



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Critique this 1 and a half month old doeling. We are going to show her in market show but have thought about showing in registered shows? What do you think about her?





















(Left)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE her. I have nothing bad to say.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think she's a very nice baby. You won't be embarrassed showing her. Did you recently put a tag in?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice girl! Lovely, thick, long, balanced, good width, cute, good, will do well in shows  She's absolutely GORGEOUS!!!

P.S. that's my critique on her  cons list is: she's not with me on my farm


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Tenacross said:


> I think she's a very nice baby. You won't be embarrassed showing her. Did you recently put a tag in?


Yes the bottom picture was taken right after the ones above it after we put the tags in the does.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank y'all! I hope she does well!


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Agree with all the above-- she may be worth keeping around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, she looks real good to me too.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

UPDATE: 3 months old
Im so excited to see how she turns out!

View attachment 93484

View attachment 93485

View attachment 93486

View attachment 93487

View attachment 93488


Her mother
View attachment 93489


Her father
View attachment 93490


And her grandmother
View attachment 93491


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin good sorry I know I am not much help


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

RPC said:


> Lookin good sorry I know I am not much help


Haha thanks!


----------

